
Maximizing Throughput on Multicore Systems - byaruhaf
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/erlang-multicore
======
throwawayaway
i wish infoq would make transcripts available, i find slides, mp3s and videos
tiresome. i can read transcripts a lot faster.

